# Silky's twins



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Silkly's twin bucklings. A day early!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just too cute!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Adoreable! I love the brown and white one


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So cute!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

O my goodness Erica, the one on the left of the pic is too cute!!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Love the markings. So cute.


----------



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

So cute!!!!!! Congrats!!


Kimberly 
Home to 6 Nigerians, 20 rabbits, cows, dogs, cats, and fish.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

what cutie pies! congrats!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks guys, a kidding I actually really enjoyed this year. I woke up went out to the barn and there they were jumping around like they have always been here. No loss of sleep, no stuck kids, strong and healthy just they way we like them! So funny how different twins can be. The buckskin has LEGS, and the chocolate swartzel has WIDTH. Their dam has both, and their sire is really masculine and strong.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Adorable !!!!!!!  Congrats  Thats the way i wish my kidded , lol.


----------

